# This Sis Needed The Formation Mcdonalds Attack By Swm Thug



## PretteePlease (Jan 2, 2019)

https://heavy.com/news/2019/01/dani...ZvXfRjYgzXZkt_1rQvj8-hmh5K2t3jauGH0HQ-1xIGtJU

Black men......


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 2, 2019)

Why did he grab her like that? Why did no one stop in at the beginning of the confrontation? It’s sad they let her fight alone even for a few seconds.  Let me go back to the formation thread.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jan 2, 2019)

It wouldve been a WHOLE killing had that been me..


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 2, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Why did he grab her like that? Why did no one stop in at the beginning of the confrontation? It’s sad they let her fight alone even for a few seconds.  Let me go back to the formation thread.


 gurl so many questions


----------



## gingertea (Jan 2, 2019)

Who is raising these mitch a** ninjas?? If I had a son and I found out he was there and he stood there looking goofy while that black woman was attacked and had to defend herself?? He'd a came home to me and his father whooping his a** smh a disgrace,  this is the divide we been talking about...Our boys not being raised to be protectors anymore. Our girls,  our women deserve better. 

Sidenote: Shoutout to sis tho she had hands!


----------



## God_Favor (Jan 2, 2019)

And it’s being reported that she got fired after being attacked.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 2, 2019)

The dude was arrested.

I almost hope she did get fired because her Gofundme will be insane. Everybody is on this girl's side.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 2, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Why did no one stop in at the beginning of the confrontation? It’s sad they let her fight alone even for a few seconds.


It looks like her male coworker tried to lead her away from the situation right before the customer grabbed her over the counter and then tried to pull her away once the cashier started punching.  It looks like he went over the other side of the counter once it became obvious that the customer wasn't letting go.  Notice that dude was holding onto her with both hands, one on her shirt collar and the other on her arm.


----------



## naijamerican (Jan 2, 2019)

OVER A STRAW???!!!

The words that are flowing through my mind right now, when I had tried to resolve not to cuss this year! What is wrong with this doofy-behind clown?! The level of rage he displayed over a damn straw. He grabbed that girl like an MMA fighter! Like he didn't see her humanity or her stature as a woman! Grabbed her like a dude! I am so disgusted right now!


----------



## JFK (Jan 2, 2019)

I literally had tears in my eyes...dusty male co-workers should have IMMEDIATELY pounced on the white man when he grabbed her. And then after she finishes punching his light out, the Asian manager standing there picking up loose french fries off the counter like a punk.  The manager should have been on the phone with the police, giving a description of the assaulter.  No woman should have to fight like she did when literally 4 men were in the vicinity.

She connected with those blows though...he grabbed the wrong one.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 2, 2019)

Breukelen Bleu did a video about the side effects of black women engaging in male stances during protests, standing off against the police along with all the other World Star videos showing bw fighting each other and men would result in a more instances of us getting handled like men both inside and outside the bc. 

In the last 2-3 years I have seen more white, Asian and middle eastern men jump on black women on camera than I've seen in the entire caught on camera era.  This is a problem. 

The white man was arrested but on misdemeanor charges.
https://www.nbc-2.com/story/3972063...-video-shows-him-attacking-mcdonalds-employee


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 2, 2019)

She needed Danita and 'em. HOWEVER, I am pleased at the way Lil Sis handled that. She was just as vicious as I plan to be.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 2, 2019)

naijamerican said:


> He grabbed that girl like an MMA fighter! Like he didn't see her humanity or her stature as a woman! Grabbed her like a dude!


Apparently that's only part of the story.
_
The other incident was only captured on store surveillance video and shows Taylor being escorted out of McDonald’s and kicking a black female employee named Tateona Bell in the stomach while she stood near the door. A representative of the St. Petersburg police department tells Yahoo Lifestyle that the security tape is not being released at this stage of the investigation._


----------



## JFK (Jan 2, 2019)

OhTall1 said:


> ..._on store surveillance video and shows Taylor being escorted out of McDonald’s and kicking a black female employee named Tateona Bell in the stomach while she stood near the door. _


----------



## Kanky (Jan 2, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Breukelen Bleu did a video about the side effects of black women engaging in male stances during protests, standing off against the police along with all the other World Star videos showing bw fighting each other and men would result in a more instances of us getting handled like men both inside and outside the bc.
> 
> In the last 2-3 years I have seen more white, Asian and middle eastern men jump on black women on camera than I've seen in the entire caught on camera era.  This is a problem.
> 
> ...



Being treated like a man would be a step up. That white dude would not have come across the counter at a man like that and the other men probably would’ve helped out if he had.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 2, 2019)

She had them hands.
She ain't our cheek-turning ancestors.
Point me to her GoFundMe.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 2, 2019)

All we got is US. It gets clearer and clearer each day. Gone are the days when we would be like...imma get my brother, or my cousins or my Daddy. 
..I'm gonna bite a chunk outta somebody's face...and spit it right back at em. No time for the foolishness in the 19.


----------



## naijamerican (Jan 2, 2019)

OhTall1 said:


> Apparently that's only part of the story.
> _
> The other incident was only captured on store surveillance video and shows Taylor being escorted out of McDonald’s and kicking a black female employee named Tateona Bell in the stomach while she stood near the door. A representative of the St. Petersburg police department tells Yahoo Lifestyle that the security tape is not being released at this stage of the investigation._


WHAT?!!

Clearly racially motivated.


----------



## LadyPBC (Jan 2, 2019)

No sound?


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 2, 2019)

LadyPBC said:


> No sound?


You're supposed to hit the speaker icon to get sound


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 2, 2019)

anyway.....he grabbed her first. He wasn't ready for that reaction. He even said "come here" when he grabbed her.
She laid some punches on him. Serves him right. I doubt he would've grabbed a white female employee


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 2, 2019)

Kanky said:


> Being treated like a man would be a step up. That white dude would not have come across the counter at a man like that and the other men probably would’ve helped out if he had.


Men jump on men they perceive to be easy prey all the time.  It ain't all Shug Knight/Deebo type's out there pulling that either.  That's why I have always been leery on folks being so giddy to see women "get treated like a man".


----------



## Chinagem (Jan 2, 2019)

Wait a blasted minute. He assaulted her. Nobody came to help her. THEN they were going to still wait on him?!!! And he had the nerve to say he wanted her fired. What world is this?


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 2, 2019)

I saw so many people cheering on her fighting skills telling MMA and UFC to call her. 
No that's not the answer. The answer was for her to be protected in the first place and 
secondly for her to not have more violence introduced to her life. 

In what world does the victim get fired. I want to find out exactly who owns this particular 
franchise. They need to answer for why she was fired. 

If it was my employee I'd give her an award and fire the mitch made manager. 

This fool already had a straw on his tray and was too crazy to know. You know it's a mess
when white men are in the comments asking why her male co workers didn't put them paws
on him.

In cases of fight or flight *flight *needs to be the first option. 

I am a delicate flower I'm not fightin no man just for the sake of fighting him. 
I'm getting away from the big scary thug, and I can cuss him and argue from 
behind the fries.

No one picked up the phone at the McDonald’s on 4595 34th Street South when called for comment by Yahoo Lifestyle. And a representative of McDonald’s corporate office did not return Yahoo Lifestyle’s request for comment.

Phone: (727) 866-2370


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 2, 2019)

naijamerican said:


> OVER A STRAW???!!!


Yep, over the new straw law.  I don't think it's the law yet here but lots of restaurants are implementing a policy that plastic straws are only available  by request.  
_
Brenda Biandudi, another customer in the restaurant at the time, pulled her phone out as she saw the argument escalating, seconds before Taylor grabbed James. 

Biandudi says the argument started when Taylor went over to the condiment bar to grab a straw. When he noticed there were none, she says he began screaming at the employees. 

"He was yelling and walking toward the counter and the young lady behind the counter told him that it’s the law now that we’re not allowed to have straws in the lobby,” she said. 

The new law, which took effect January 1 in St. Petersburg says restaurants can’t have straws out. Instead, customers must request the straw. In 2020, plastic straws will no longer be allowed in restaurants at all and businesses will have to find an alternative. 

"They started exchanging words laced with profanity and he said there’s no such law that exists and she was saying yes it is a law,” said Biandudi. _


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 2, 2019)

It is worth noting at the time this thug brutally attacked this delicate flower there was a straw on his tray
the straw is the patsy in this story, stay woke



#protectdelicateflowers #blackwomenaredelicateflowersinneedofprotection


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jan 2, 2019)

Was he arrested or was he locked up?!


----------



## tru4reele (Jan 2, 2019)

Man I wish I would have been there to help molly wop his wet dog belogna smelling a*#. I already don’t like them. I can’t watch stuff like this.


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Jan 2, 2019)

Whew. The gall! For that turd to put his filthy hands on her! I’m enraged for her!

Thank God this was caught on tape, otherwise it would likely be his word and she’d be liable. I’m also greatful for her right hook, cause she got in some licks that should make him question his life choices for a good long while.


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 2, 2019)

She gave him those McHands, I now that much.  I am unfortunately not at all surprised that nobody helped her.


----------



## LadyBugsy (Jan 2, 2019)

The man was/is homeless. Shame on it all!


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 2, 2019)

SweetNic_JA said:


> Was he arrested or was he locked up?!


Both


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 2, 2019)

I hate that we have to be so tough and masculine like in order to survive.

WE need to push our feminitity more so we don't get approached in this manner.

I don't see asian, indian etc being handled like this in North America. WW maybe a very small percentage.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jan 2, 2019)

Sweetg said:


> I hate that we have to be so tough and masculine like in order to survive.
> 
> WE need to push our feminitity more so we don't get approached in this manner.
> 
> I don't see asian, indian etc being handled like this in North America. WW maybe a very small percentage.


It had nothing to do with her femininity and all to do with her beautiful African skin.

Just a couple nights ago I read on CNN how a mother was driving with her 4 daughters in the car on Sunday morning to grab some supplies for breakfast. A deranged white terrorist came out of no where, undisturbed, shot into the vehicle, and mortally wounded via a gun-shot wound to the head her _*beautiful*_ 7-year old daughter.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 3, 2019)

OhTall1 said:


> Yep, over the new straw law.  I don't think it's the law yet here but lots of restaurants are implementing a policy that plastic straws are only available  by request.
> _
> Brenda Biandudi, another customer in the restaurant at the time, pulled her phone out as she saw the argument escalating, seconds before Taylor grabbed James.
> 
> ...




As soon as he approached the counter, the MEN should have stepped up.  They should not have allowed her to be the person to have to deal with this freak.


----------



## MsLiss (Jan 3, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> The dude was arrested.
> 
> I almost hope she did get fired because her Gofundme will be insane. Everybody is on this girl's side.


He was arrested for an unrelated incident


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 3, 2019)

SweetNic_JA said:


> It had nothing to do with her femininity and all to do with her beautiful African skin.
> 
> Just a couple nights ago I read on CNN how a mother was driving with her 4 daughters in the car on Sunday morning to grab some supplies for breakfast. A deranged white terrorist came out of no where, undisturbed, shot into the vehicle, and mortally wounded via a gun-shot wound to the head her _*beautiful*_ 7-year old daughter.




You literally brought up an example of a car full of black femininity being targeted by a white man  and can only see the blackness but not violence specifically aimed at girls and women.

Ten years ago there was not a new video every other week of black women being hit, punched, dragged with their titties out by white and Asian men and viral videos were real.  Something has changed in the way black women are specifically being targeted.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jan 3, 2019)

WOW!


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jan 3, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> You literally brought up an example of a car full of black femininity being targeted by a white man  and can only see the blackness but not violence specifically aimed at girls and women.
> 
> Ten years ago there was not a new video every other week of black women being hit, punched, dragged with their titties out by white and Asian men and viral videos were real.  Something has changed in the way black women are specifically being targeted.


Yes - exactly. 

Unfortunately no matter how feminine or _"respectable"_ someone is, he/she can be targeted by deranged supremacists.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 3, 2019)

God_Favor said:


> And it’s being reported that she got fired after being attacked.


Are you kidding me?!!! OMG lawsuit. I would own several mcdonald's and be the boss of them after this. And they better have called the police because all she did was self defense. This is disgraceful if true.


----------



## naijamerican (Jan 3, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> You literally brought up an example of a car full of black femininity being targeted by a white man  and can only see the blackness but not violence specifically aimed at girls and women.
> 
> Ten years ago there was not a new video every other week of black women being hit, punched, dragged with their titties out by white and Asian men and viral videos were real.  Something has changed in the way black women are specifically being targeted.





SweetNic_JA said:


> Yes - exactly.
> 
> Unfortunately no matter how feminine or _"respectable"_ someone is, he/she can be targeted by deranged supremacists.



I totally agree with both of you. This story demonstrates why it's not a Black thing or a woman thing. It's a black woman thing. This is a prime example of misogynoir at work and the bare bone realities of how intersectional identities adversely affects Black women. 

You both articulated what I was trying to get at when I mentioned that he didn't acknowledge her as a woman in my first post in this thread. Her Blackness "prevented" him from seeing her as a woman because she was seen as Black first, and a woman second, if at all. Sadly, I think that @Crackers Phinn is right. Viral videos existed 10 years ago and we didn't see these types of things filmed for public consumption. I personally believe that there has been a rise in anti-Black sentiment, uncorked by Obama's election (because it unearthed just how deeply entrenched racism is in this country) and stoked by Trump and his merry band of racist hooligans (who added fuel to the fire through their hateful rhetoric and actual, factual racist actions).


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 3, 2019)

naijamerican said:


> OVER A STRAW???!!!
> 
> The words that are flowing through my mind right now, when I had tried to resolve not to cuss this year! What is wrong with this doofy-behind clown?! The level of rage he displayed over a damn straw. He grabbed that girl like an MMA fighter! Like he didn't see her humanity or her stature as a woman! Grabbed her like a dude! I am so disgusted right now!


That's the thing. No one views black women as human, and definitely not as ladies. I'm willing to bet WM would not try that if a Cindy was standing behind the counter with blonde hair and blue eyes. But yet let it be a black woman and he wants to man handle her. Meanwhile all they can do is try to pull her away instead of someone popping dude square in the face and calling the cops while holding him down. There were too many men there. That situation should've been locked down.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 3, 2019)

PretteePlease said:


> I saw so many people cheering on her fighting skills telling MMA and UFC to call her.
> No that's not the answer. The answer was for her to be protected in the first place and
> secondly for her to not have more violence introduced to her life.
> 
> ...




I agree with you. Let's face it, one punch to the face and she might be out because testosterone and muscle mass, men have us on lock.  So I am not excited that she was punching away at him. I do think she should try to get away, scream, and go for the delicate flower life  .  I agree flight should be the first option unless it doesn't work, and then you need to go at them.

With that said, I'm not going to judge her because she did what she could do in that moment, while frightened for her_ life because_ let's face it, who knows what could happen to her? I mean if a man thinks it is okay to reach over and grab her, he might think it's okay to end her life. So sis thought she should punch her way free and that's okay.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 3, 2019)

She lawyered up.



Yasmine James, 20 was brutally attacked on New Year’s eve at the place of her employment. She has retained me and I am proud to join with Shannon Ligon, Esq. to work for justice for Ms. James.

While Taylor was arrested, the McDonald’s corporation has yet to release a statement about the incident and has placed Ms. James on leave. This case is a clear example of how white privilege and male privilege too often leave Black women alone to defend themselves in the face of harm. I’m grateful that Ms. James has entrusted me with her case; she’s not alone in the fight anymore.”

“I am not only physically hurt, but I am emotionally hurt that I was left to defend myself even as I was surrounded by my co-workers and other bystanders,” James said. “I am so grateful for the outpouring of support I have received from all around the country. I am aware this type of violence happens to women, especially Black women, everyday. For me, this was ‘the last straw.’ I am committed to using this horrible experience as means to fight for justice, not only for myself, but for other women experiencing this kind of violence in environments where they should be safe and protected.”
•
Cc: @thatsmylawyer @chelcglenn @amandaseales @mrjaymorrison #trustblackwomen#lawyersactivistschangeagents#civillbertylaw#prettysmartlaw


----------



## huxtable (Jan 3, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> She lawyered up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ the bolded:

Well last year was the #metoo movement.  Maybe black women should all get behind the "last straw" movement and put everyone on blast re violence against black women and not having any allies.


----------



## huxtable (Jan 3, 2019)

.....


----------



## VirtuousGal (Jan 3, 2019)

I am about a half hour away from this city. My blood boils. The air is so thick with hate, and our men are so disappointing, NO HEART! I'm so glad she is strong, but yes, I agree with everyone saying she shouldn't have been left to fend for herself. THEY GONE LEARN TODAY! MCDONALDS BETTER BREAK HER OFF NOTHING LESS THAN 7 FIGURES IN THIS B*****!!!!


----------



## naijamerican (Jan 3, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> She lawyered up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 3, 2019)

Chinagem said:


> Wait a blasted minute. He assaulted her. Nobody came to help her. THEN they were going to still wait on him?!!! And he had the nerve to say he wanted her fired. What world is this?



And they fired her...  she just needs to sue everybody!


----------



## simone103 (Jan 3, 2019)

They feel free to physically assault black women, because they know or they at least have an understanding that most black men (generally speaking) are not going to defend nor protect black women. I've seen too many videos like this, and it's disgusting.


----------



## Atthatday (Jan 3, 2019)

*Who Protects Black Women?*

hannahdrake628
18 hours ago
_

Why you want to fly Blackbird *

You ain’t ever gonna fly

Why you want to fly Blackbird 

You ain’t ever gonna fly

No place big enough for holding all the tears you’re gonna cry_

_“I know what it like to wanna sing…and have it beat outch’ya.” This line was spoken in The Color Purple by the character Miss Sophia played brilliantly by Oprah Winfrey. Miss Sophia was asked by a White woman named Miss Millie if she wanted to be her maid and Miss Sophia replied, “Hell no.” That reply was enough for a White man to step in and assault Miss Sophia. What resulted afterward was a vicious attack that not only broke Miss Sophia’s body but also broke her spirit. What was once a robust, outspoken woman returned home from spending years in jail, subjected to being Miss Millie’s maid, quiet and shattered. It was not until the lead character Ms. Celie stands up against her abusive husband that we catch a glimpse of the former Miss Sophia.

This scene is one that came to my mind after witnessing a White man named Daniel Taylor** assault Yasmine James, a Black woman that was taking his order at McDonald’s. Taylor can be seen in the video lunging at Yasmine in what appears to be an attempt to drag her over the counter. In what I assume was, fearing for her safety, James defends herself, hitting Taylor until he releases her, while many of her co-workers simply look on. You would think after watching this man assault Yasmine James, he would immediately be put out of the store. However, that did not happen. From the video, it appears the manager is still trying to serve Taylor. And in fact, Taylor goes on to say, “I want her fired right now,” as if he has done nothing wrong. (What a different display of unity and sisterhood we witnessed just a few days ago at a KFC.) 

Yasmine yells back to him, “No, you’re finna go to jail. You put your hands on me first!”

Taylor responded, “I couldn’t control you. I was just asking you a question, *****!”

And there we have it. “I couldn’t control you.”

How dare this Black woman deny him what many have said was a simple issue over a straw. And because he couldn’t “control her” to him that warranted assaulting her. And still, even that was not enough. It was not until Taylor kicked another female employee in the stomach that he was asked to leave the McDonald’s. *Why wasn’t he asked to leave when he assaulted Yasmine?**Was she not enough**? *How many times would he have to hit Yasmine for it to be enough? 

‘Cause your mama’s name was lonely 

And your daddy’s name was pain

And they call you little sorrow 

‘Cause you’ll never love again

So why you want to fly Blackbird 

You ain’t ever gonna fly

Who defends the Black woman? Who speaks out for the Black woman? Who shouts for the Black woman? Who cares about the Black woman? Who says Me Too for the Black woman? Who protects the Black woman?

Over and over again, we have watched countless videos of Black women and girls being assaulted. We have watched Black girls on the ground with the knee of a White man in their backs. We have watched a Black girl thrown across the classroom like a rag doll. We have watched a Black woman assaulted on the floor of WaffleHouse. We have watched our little Black girls murdered with no regard. We have watched a Black woman punched over and over again on the side of a highway. We have witnessed Black women murdered by their lovers. The hashtags of Black women murdered by the police are endless. The names and numbers of Black women and girls that have been raped are astronomical. And this world keeps turning.  It never pauses to understand when a Black woman screams for help the earth is trembling. 

Who hears us?

Who is weeping for us?

Who is standing with us?

Who shares our stories?

When will our issues be front page news?

When will we stop being props for your election campaigns and marches?

You ain’t got no one to hold you 

You ain’t got no one to care

If you’d only understand dear

Nobody wants you anywhere

So why you want to fly Blackbird

You ain’t ever gonna fly

This world demands EVERYTHING from Black women and offers Black women NOTHING in return. And we are tired. We have given everything we can and then some. We have paid debts that we didn’t incur with our very lives. We have upheld our end of a bargain that was NEVER for us. We keep waiting and wondering when this world will defend us? When will this world see our value? Are Black women not included in your agenda? Does our plight not sell enough t-shirts and pins and tote bags? Does this incident not fit in with how you define intersectionality? Is the victim not sophisticated enough? Is the victim too Black to fit your agenda? Will she not look good in a pink pussy cat hat? When will you stand up for her and Black women just like her? When will the marches take place for Black women that have been assaulted? When will you shed a tear for Jazmine Barnes, a little Black girl that was murdered by a White man? When will this world SEE us? Not just physically see us in an attempt to emulate everything that we are outwardly but when will this nation show us true sawubona- meaning I see you, recognize you, and I connect with your humanity. I understand that I cannot be all that I can be until you are all that you can be. When will that happen? To be honest, I am no longer holding my breath for anyone besides Black women to see me. If you haven’t seen us by now, you never will. 

But I see you, Black women. I see you in all your glory, wonder and splendor. I see you in your beauty and your gentleness. I see you in your love and your passion and even your pain and sorrow. I see you in your intelligence and wisdom. I see you, and I will protect you. Because I want you to sing, blackbird. I want you to fly, blackbird.  Because you deserve to soar.
_

_*Blackbird Nina Simone 

** At the time of this blog, Daniel Taylor has been arrested and charged with two counts of battery and has been unable to post the $1000 bail.
_


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 3, 2019)

... and what would this incident be if there were no negroes on my timeline upset that women are complaining that this girl was not protected?  These are college educated men. SMH


----------



## simone103 (Jan 3, 2019)

What's funny to me is that this man is homeless - yet he was still trying use his white privilege to have her arrested.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 3, 2019)

Atthatday said:


> *Who Protects Black Women?*
> 
> hannahdrake628
> 18 hours ago
> ...




Can you please post a link here?


----------



## charmingt (Jan 3, 2019)

Buzzard!  I am sooooooo glad she beat him. I wish she could have kept on. I noticed that the male co-worker tried to calm her but couldn't so he walks around the counter and barely touches that creep and he backs off. If it were me as a guy I would have slugged him at least 7 good times then say he fell.  I am glad someone videoed it too.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 3, 2019)

SweetNic_JA said:


> It had nothing to do with her femininity and all to do with her beautiful African skin.
> 
> Just a couple nights ago I read on CNN how a mother was driving with her 4 daughters in the car on Sunday morning to grab some supplies for breakfast. A deranged white terrorist came out of no where, undisturbed, shot into the vehicle, and mortally wounded via a gun-shot wound to the head her _*beautiful*_ 7-year old daughter.



I'm just tired of us not being able to be just women. A delicate flower. Some of us have to keep this tough exterior in order to survive .  Hurts to see her having to fight a man like this.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 3, 2019)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I agree with you. Let's face it, one punch to the face and she might be out because testosterone and muscle mass, men have us on lock.  So I am not excited that she was punching away at him. I do think she should try to get away, scream, and go for the delicate flower life  .  I agree flight should be the first option unless it doesn't work, and then you need to go at them.
> 
> With that said, I'm not going to judge her because she did what she could do in that moment, while frightened for her_ life because_ let's face it, who knows what could happen to her? I mean if a man thinks it is okay to reach over and grab her, he might think it's okay to end her life. So sis thought she should punch her way free and that's okay.


This is what I was getting at.  I hate that she had to fight and just couldn't be the woman that she is you shouldn't touch...but reality is....what it is...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 3, 2019)

For the love of G-d she got her attorney off Instagram.  I'm going to ignore the bikini with coverup pic and hope for the best.


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Jan 3, 2019)

Sweetg said:


> I hate that we have to be so tough and masculine like in order to survive.
> 
> WE need to push our feminitity more so we don't get approached in this manner.
> 
> I don't see asian, indian etc being handled like this in North America. WW maybe a very small percentage.



Unfortunately, there’s nothing that WE can do to change the minds of those who have been inculcated to believe that black bodies, especially black female bodies, are subhuman. There are so few positive depictions of black female beauty that are broadly accepted and revered in popular white, mainstream culture. And I’m not referring to how we as black people are celebrating our black beauty. I’m referring to white, popular mainstream media (the media that depicted Michelle Obama and Sarena as monkeys and sambo-esque figures).

Also, from a psychological standpoint, I would imagine that it would be incredibly demoralizing for her or anyone faced with violence to cower in the face of a coward’s attempt to dominate her. I can’t even put into words how viscerally I responded to watching that video. I mean I get enraged, and want to cry for her at the same time. Like, how dare he?!?! How blasted dare he put his hands on her?!?!

She did EVERYTHING RIGHT. EVERYTHING. She defended herself in a room full of people who left her to defend herself and guess what, she did that! I would salute her if I could.


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Jan 3, 2019)

Ever time I think of that poor girl losing her life and the loss that family feels... I’m just praying for God to comfort them.


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Jan 3, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> She lawyered up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#causelawyersmatter
#causelawsuitsmatter
#causealawsuitwillmakepeopleactright


----------



## FelaShrine (Jan 3, 2019)

dont care for the fact that her lawyer is so..public.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jan 3, 2019)

I think I have finally realized that no one has our back. We Black Women are really alone in this world. Some of the comments I read on IG were truly appalling. 

I am willing to back this young lady 100%


----------



## Atthatday (Jan 3, 2019)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Can you please post a link here?



https://writesomeshit.com/2019/01/02/who-protects-black-women/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


*Not responsible for the profanity.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m mad at every male in that video, including the ones who just sat by watching. 

If one of those guys was my son I’d crawl into a hole from embarrassment


----------



## brg240 (Jan 4, 2019)

Disturbing/disgusting

This is awful I hope she’s okay

I feel so bad for people that have to deal with irate/dangerous customers and all this for minimum wage :Nono:

When I worked at a theme park this white guy came over a counter for a Eastern European girl and my bro stepped in. People are quick to dehumanize service workers and I know that goes doubly for black people


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 4, 2019)

brg240 said:


> Disturbing/disgusting
> 
> This is awful I hope she’s okay
> 
> ...


Makes sense.  She was an immigrant which is next in line to stir the ire of some racist/hating wp right after minorities.  I think these people want to look down on others and anything that divides us from them: color, an accent, etc can stir their rage.
Glad your bro helped.


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2019)

A man grabs me across the counter in a chokehold, I will defend myself... she fought him OFF...

That said, she likely got fired for not following procedure involving irate customers. I don't know what McDonald's policies are, but in a customer service environment, it is safer to take action to de-escalate a situation  than contribute to it. I never agree with arguing with a customer. But that manager should've  done more to protect  the employees by telling that thug to leave and refuse to serve him
Thanks for the phone number 


PretteePlease said:


> I saw so many people cheering on her fighting skills telling MMA and UFC to call her.
> No that's not the answer. The answer was for her to be protected in the first place and
> secondly for her to not have more violence introduced to her life.
> 
> ...


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 4, 2019)

Laela said:


> A man grabs me across the counter in a chokehold, I will defend myself... she fought him OFF...
> 
> That said, she likely got fired for not following procedure involving irate customers. I don't know what McDonald's policies are, but in a customer service environment, it is safer to take action to de-escalate a situation  than contribute to it. I never agree with arguing with a customer. But that manager should've  done more to protect  the employees by telling that thug to leave and refuse to serve him
> Thanks for the phone number



Yes fight him off be the point is to not be arguing and going back and forth 
with a crazy man close enough to grab you. Talk your  from a safe distance
The manager was a dang fool he proceeded to process the refund 




luckiestdestiny said:


> I agree with you. Let's face it, one punch to the face and she might be out because testosterone and muscle mass, men have us on lock.  So I am not excited that she was punching away at him. I do think she should try to get away, scream, and go for the delicate flower life  .  I agree flight should be the first option unless it doesn't work, and then you need to go at them.
> 
> With that said, I'm not going to judge her because she did what she could do in that moment, while frightened for her_ life because_ let's face it, who knows what could happen to her? I mean if a man thinks it is okay to reach over and grab her, he might think it's okay to end her life. So sis thought she should punch her way free and that's okay.



I mean once a fool grab you you need to try and take his  head off


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jan 4, 2019)

*Interview with Yasmine James

*​


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 4, 2019)

I hope Macdonald’s releases the surveillance tapes. 

What about the lady that got kicked in the stomach? Is she ok?


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## naijamerican (Jan 5, 2019)

She seems so cute and sweet. I like that she’s appropriately assigning blame to McDonald’s, too. She’s demonstrating that there are broader labor issues that are systemic in nature.

God bless this young lady. I am still upset that she experienced such reprehensible treatment from that goon and is still having to fend for herself.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 5, 2019)

naijamerican said:


> She seems so cute and sweet. I like that she’s appropriately assigning blame to McDonald’s, too. She’s demonstrating that there are broader labor issues that are systemic in nature.
> 
> God bless this young lady. I am still upset that she experienced such reprehensible treatment from that goon and is still having to fend for herself.


I'm sure she was coached by her lawyer , and_ yes_ GOOD. She needs to assign blame to McDonalds.

With that said, I do wish she did not just let the manager off the hook and say he wasn't trained to deal with this. Trained or not, he let dude go and proceeded to still serve dude _after_  he grabbed her instead of calling the cops to contain the situation. This is a common sense issue.  This not only shows a lack of judgment but dare I say an air of prejudice. He did not view her as human enough to be protected. He just let the situation continue to escalate until he had no choice but to call someone when he hit another woman. It's almost like it had to be a pattern, or else he was going to be the whole, "Are you sure" person when something racially motivated happens to a black person. But then it becomes so obvious through escalation that he finally decides to act . And for that, his actions were unacceptable. You should believe people the first time and not try to justify or understand mistreatment and violence of black women. I think that's why dude was allowed to get his "change" and still be served because the manager was trying to go on with business as usual and "ignore" the incident. But you can't ignore assault and I darn sure bet he wouldn't ignore assault to a ww in the same way (making change, etc). No cops would be on the scene immediately.

So yes. I assign blame to him and to mcdonalds.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 5, 2019)

@luckiestdestiny, her claim against McD will probably be based upon failure to properly train the manager, and not so much letting him off the hook.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 5, 2019)

meka72 said:


> @luckiestdestiny, her claim against McD will probably be based upon failure to properly train the manager, and not so much letting him off the hook.








[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjUlMD3n9jfAhUr6oMKHe9cB64QjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2Fgifs%2Fcomments%2F73xj6f%2Fsmooth%2F&psig=AOvVaw3Jnkm6hkLxoXS3ThnrVkDJ&ust=1546832934909144']
	
[/URL]


Thanks for this. That makes sense.


----------



## Chinagem (Jan 14, 2019)

Um, I would have put the blame on Mcd too. Manager probably doesn't have any money. Assuming she wants to collect on damages, Mcdonalds is the only party in this who could probably make it worth her while.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 15, 2019)

huxtable said:


> @ the bolded:
> 
> Well last year was the #metoo movement.  Maybe black women should all get behind the *"last straw" movement *and put everyone on blast re violence against black women and not having any allies.



Love this idea...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 15, 2019)

He only got 60 days.

*Judge: Jail time for man who attacked McDonald's worker over straw*




*Updated* Mar 10 2019 04:46PM EDT

*ST. PETERSBURG, Fla. (AP)* - A Florida man who grabbed a McDonald's worker by the collar because he couldn't find a straw was sentenced to 60 days in jail.

A Pinellas County judge also ordered 40-year-old Daniel Willis Taylor to stay away from the restaurant and the workers he attacked in an incident caught on video. Taylor was credited with the 58 days in jail he already served. He also must pay a $1,000 fine.

Authorities say Taylor became irate when he couldn't find a straw on New Years' Eve. The video shows him standing at the counter, screaming at 20-year-old Yasmine James before grabbing and holding onto her shirt collar. She responded by hitting him several times.

The clerk was not hurt, but the arrest affidavit said Taylor injured a second clerk by kicking her in the stomach as he was being escorted out.


----------



## Petal26 (Mar 16, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> He only got 60 days.
> 
> *Judge: Jail time for man who attacked McDonald's worker over straw*
> 
> ...


So, he assaults two women and only gets 60 days and a 1K fine?  Yeah, white privilege doesn't exist    I bet he'll get out right away for "over crowding" or some other


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Mar 16, 2019)

wooooooow


----------



## Spin (Mar 17, 2019)

Petal26 said:


> So, he assaults two women and only gets 60 days and a 1K fine?  Yeah, white privilege doesn't exist    I bet he'll get out right away for "over crowding" or some other


They credited him with time served so he only had to serve two additional days at most.


----------



## Petal26 (Mar 17, 2019)

Spin said:


> They credited him with time served so he only had to serve two additional days at most.


Yeah, I noticed that he served 58 days on second look *sigh*  It just adds insult to injury.


----------

